# iBook G3 Palourde - Problème de lecteur CD



## ppc27 (15 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, je suis relativement nouveau sur le site et j'aurais besoin de votre aide.
Donc, je possède un iBook G3 Palourde (Graphite, non-Firewire, @366 MHz), récemment upgradé à 192 mb de RAM (au lieu des 64 d'origine). 
J'essaye d'installer OS X Panther dessus, mais surprise ! la machine ne veut pas le lire...  OS 9 n'arrive pas à le monter. Je réessaie avec le CD d'installation d'OS 9, puis un CD de jeu (un original)... même topo ! :hein:
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un tuyau svp ? Merci à l'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2012)

ppc27 a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis relativement nouveau sur le site et j'aurais besoin de votre aide.
> Donc, je possède un iBook G3 Palourde (Graphite, non-Firewire, @366 MHz), récemment upgradé à 192 mb de RAM (au lieu des 64 d'origine).
> J'essaye d'installer OS X Panther dessus, mais surprise ! la machine ne veut pas le lire...  OS 9 n'arrive pas à le monter. Je réessaie avec le CD d'installation d'OS 9, puis un CD de jeu (un original)... même topo ! :hein:
> Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait un tuyau svp ? Merci à l'avance



Un lecteur de CD externe USB (normalement, cette machine peut démarrer sur de l'USB).


----------



## ppc27 (15 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un lecteur de CD externe USB (normalement, cette machine peut démarrer sur de l'USB).



Ben j'en ai pas mais je peux m'en procurer... et justement, pour le démarrage sur l'USB sur quelle touche faut-il appuyer après le gong de démarrage ?


----------



## groudon41 (15 Septembre 2012)

Alt, et ensuite sélectionner le cd de panther...

Normalement ca marche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2012)

ppc27 a dit:


> Ben j'en ai pas mais je peux m'en procurer... et justement, pour le démarrage sur l'USB sur quelle touche faut-il appuyer après le gong de démarrage ?



La touche alt, normalement, tu dois avoir le choix du disque de démarrage, et pouvoir choisir le CD.

Attention, avant d'installer Panther sur cette machine, si ça n'est pas déjà fait, il est impératif de mettre le firmware à jour en version 4.1.7, faute de quoi, tu vas au devant de gros ennuis (cette manip doit être faite impérativement sous Mac OS 9.1, 9.2.1 ou 9.2.2, elle ne fonctionne pas sous Mac OS 9.0.4 ou plus ancien).


----------



## ppc27 (15 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La touche alt, normalement, tu dois avoir le choix du disque de démarrage, et pouvoir choisir le CD.
> 
> Attention, avant d'installer Panther sur cette machine, si ça n'est pas déjà fait, il est impératif de mettre le firmware à jour en version 4.1.7, faute de quoi, tu vas au devant de gros ennuis (cette manip doit être faite impérativement sous Mac OS 9.1, 9.2.1 ou 9.2.2, elle ne fonctionne pas sous Mac OS 9.0.4 ou plus ancien).



Pour l'OpenFirmware j'ai fait l'upgrade dès l'achat de l'iBook (après la mise à jour en OS 9.2.2, comme il se devait)...
Sinon, le lecteur s'est mis à refonctionner (je sais pas si ça se dit ça...), bien que ça fasse encore un bruit étrange. J'ai essayé de booter sur le CD de Panther et... surprise !
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ip2od1xh7ahlckk/15092012085.jpg


----------



## ppc27 (17 Septembre 2012)

C'est parfait, j'ai réussi à installer OS X sans encombre. Merci !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2012)

ppc27 a dit:


> le lecteur s'est mis à refonctionner (je sais pas si ça se dit ça...)



Presque  C'est "re-fonctionner" ! 

Sinon, content pour toi que ça ait marché.


----------



## CBi (17 Septembre 2012)

J'aurai appris quelque chose avec ce fil = j'étais persuadé que le boot sur USB était apparu avec les MacIntel.
Pourtant, des PPC, j'en ai 7 !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2012)

CBi a dit:


> J'aurai appris quelque chose avec ce fil = j'étais persuadé que le boot sur USB était apparu avec les MacIntel.
> Pourtant, des PPC, j'en ai 7 !



En fait, en ce qui concerne les PPC "new World" dotés de l'USB "natif" (y compris ceux qui ont un open Firmware en Rom, comme le Lombard, par exemple), ils peuvent quasiment tous démarrer sur un disque USB, mais selon les modèles, c'est plus ou moins compliqué.

À priori, on distingue trois catégories :

1) Les Mac "USB" dépourvus d'autres interfaces (iBook "Palourde", iMac rev 1 à 4) : normalement, le maintient de la touche "alt" permet de choisir un disque USB

2) certains de ceux dotés du Firewire (rares, et je ne sais pas lesquels exactement, à priori des "USB1", à vérifier) : les trois commandes Open Firmware de réinitialisation (reset-nvram, set-defaults et reset-all) suivies d'un appui sur la touche "alt" au redémarrage le permettent aussi.

3) les autres : là, c'est plus compliqué, mais ça reste possible (méthode ici, après les deux ci dessus) <- mieux vaut télécharger ce fichier texte, dans un navigateur, ça pose des problèmes de caractères accentués.

Toutefois, il semble que tous les bridges USB ne permettent pas d'utiliser cette dernière méthode (sur mon iBook G4, par exemple, ça ne fonctionne pas avec ceci, alors qu'avec un disque externe "Fw400/USB2" à bridge "Prolific", ça fonctionne &#8230; Du moins, "ça fonctionnait", parce que si boîtier et bridge vont bien, le disque, lui, est mort entre temps :casse.


----------



## Invité (17 Septembre 2012)

Méthode enregistrée. 
J'essaierais à l'occaze n'ayant jamais réussi jusqualors :rose:


----------

